# chemicals?



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i was just wondering what type of chemicals everybody use for normal use and when p's get sick.
and please note how many times it is used.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Never had to use anything but salt, and I hope I never need to use anything more powerful.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

use a little bit of sodium bicarbonate with every water change to raise the pH some as my tap water is slighty acidic


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I use dechlorinator, pH 7.0, and medicines.

I have no trouble adding chemicals to my tanks - although I would prefer not to have to.


----------



## James Y (Mar 17, 2003)

for p's, if you use medicine don't use a full dose. use about half. 
i use doc wellfish salt. i only had 1 p that died (i don't think it's my fault though. you saw the pics) and 1 that got sick. the one that got sick had popeye. i used a half dose of maricyn 2 for it. it got better after a week.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Meds I have used: 1) salt: on rare occasions for badly torn fins or cuts 2) dimilin: used a few times to treat incoming piranha with anchor worms (also good for argulus). one treatment does the trick. 3) Praziquantel (a dewormer for dogs but works well on fish that have tapeworms). Haven't used it yet, but good to have just in case... Also very effective in treating gill/body flukes. Kills through paralysis. 4) Formalin/Malachite Green: used to quarantine feeders for a week. 5) Betadine (similar to liquid iodine) to disinfect wounds like badly scraped chins or open ulcers. 6) Potassium permanganate: basically a nuke that will kill everything (bacteria, fungus, parasites). It oxidizes any organic matter. I use it as a last resort for heavy infestations. Not to be used in the tank (will quickly kill all nitrifiers). Fortunately, haven't had to use it yet...

I prefer not to use meds, but if at all possible, salt would be the first course of action for me. But it is not very effective against anchorworms, argulus, flukes. Thus I keep the supplies handy just in case.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------

